# Im Sick I tell you SICK



## Archangel72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just bought within the last 3 weeks

1 Fenix TK75 2015
1 Fenix E25 EU
1 Fenix PD 40
1 Fenix PD35 Tac



12 18650's
8 eneloop AA's
6 Eneloop AAA's
4 Eneloop D size Spacers
3 26650 batteries


4 chargers
12 battery cases


Must stop now!...

Ugh =(


----------



## Archangel72 (Dec 4, 2015)

I got a fever and it needs more flashlight...


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 4, 2015)

Archangel72 said:


> I got a fever and it needs more flashlight...



Nitecore tm36 or Olight sr95ut?


----------



## ven (Dec 4, 2015)

Geez i would be sick too...................!















Dont see any vinh lights there


----------



## Archangel72 (Dec 4, 2015)

ven said:


> Geez i would be sick too...................!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was already looking at this
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406724-TK75vnQ-Best-Searchlight

But yeah let me get used to what I have before I go wielding a 14k lumen monster..


----------



## ven (Dec 4, 2015)

Only kidding

Great choice though


----------



## Archangel72 (Dec 4, 2015)

only kidding... Man Im a slobering mess right now.... and you're joking around....

I just Pm'd him some questions..

My wife is going to hate me..


----------



## ven (Dec 4, 2015)

Better to email if you can, will get a quicker response as he gets many messages. Once in the world of vinh..............there is no going back! :laughing:
[email protected]


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 4, 2015)

this is the sort of addiction support you will get on cpf. Lol


----------



## Archangel72 (Dec 4, 2015)

I feel like one of those purple monster minions..


----------



## lightlover (Dec 4, 2015)

Archangel72,

You are a (an enthusiastic) very healthy puppy! 

:twothumbs :green: :kiss: :laughing: :tinfoil:


----------

